# New Lyft Scam



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

At least it's new to me:

I'm on my pickup for the second ride of a 3 ride $15 streak. I get a pickup for olivia at 4801 Danube lane durham nc (yes, I'm naming names). I drive to the address in about 8 minutes, 4 miles, within eta. As soon as I get there I signal arrived and check the destination and see that it's the same as the pickup. This means the pax screwed up one or the other so I get ready to call because I want to clear this up as quick as I can and move on. Before I can hit dial the pax cancels. OK, no biggie. 

But guess what, I get an email that I have a "health safety violation" and I don't get paid for the cancel. I message support 3 times, asking them to investigate the false allegation, pointing out that the pax never came to the car, check the GPS data, probably ordered another trip right after that from somewhere else, ... but they won't do a thing, keep closing out the call and finally lying to me and telling me they will resolve it via email. Tried 6 times and then committed ask over their Facebook page, nothing. It's only 4 or 5 bucks but when they decide that's it, their csr's just cut you off. Any suggestions for how to put the biggest hurt into them that I can without wasting too much time?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Stop driving for them.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

You email support that your dashcam with audio and visual showed that the passenger made no approaches to your vehicle.

You state that the passenger has made a false accusation to avoid paying the cancellation fee.

Then...and this is the most important part...

*You shuffle the next five passengers to get your cancellation fee, along with fees for time and duress.*

It's not necessary to do the first two, but the last is.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> At least it's new to me:
> 
> I'm on my pickup for the second ride of a 3 ride $15 streak. I get a pickup for olivia at 4801 Danube lane durham nc (yes, I'm naming names). I drive to the address in about 8 minutes, 4 miles, within eta. As soon as I get there I signal arrived and check the destination and see that it's the same as the pickup. This means the pax screwed up one or the other so I get ready to call because I want to clear this up as quick as I can and move on. Before I can hit dial the pax cancels. OK, no biggie.
> 
> But guess what, I get an email that I have a "health safety violation" and I don't get paid for the cancel. I message support 3 times, asking them to investigate the false allegation, pointing out that the pax never came to the car, check the GPS data, probably ordered another trip right after that from somewhere else, ... but they won't do a thing, keep closing out the call and finally lying to me and telling me they will resolve it via email. Tried 6 times and then committed ask over their Facebook page, nothing. It's only 4 or 5 bucks but when they decide that's it, their csr's just cut you off. Any suggestions for how to put the biggest hurt into them that I can without wasting too much time?


Same happened to me, they want out of paying for cancel fee by lying about the safety violation.
Luckily my rep asked the right question, if I saw the pax, I said no. She concluded pax wanted to avoid the fee, and it was cleared up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> At least it's new to me:
> 
> I'm on my pickup for the second ride of a 3 ride $15 streak. I get a pickup for olivia at 4801 Danube lane durham nc (yes, I'm naming names). I drive to the address in about 8 minutes, 4 miles, within eta. As soon as I get there I signal arrived and check the destination and see that it's the same as the pickup. This means the pax screwed up one or the other so I get ready to call because I want to clear this up as quick as I can and move on. Before I can hit dial the pax cancels. OK, no biggie.
> 
> But guess what, I get an email that I have a "health safety violation" and I don't get paid for the cancel. I message support 3 times, asking them to investigate the false allegation, pointing out that the pax never came to the car, check the GPS data, probably ordered another trip right after that from somewhere else, ... but they won't do a thing, keep closing out the call and finally lying to me and telling me they will resolve it via email. Tried 6 times and then committed ask over their Facebook page, nothing. It's only 4 or 5 bucks but when they decide that's it, their csr's just cut you off. Any suggestions for how to put the biggest hurt into them that I can without wasting too much time?


IMO the answer to solving this kind of frustration lies within the driver; specifically in changing his/her mindset to match reality. Drivers get frustrated because they expect Uberlyft to pay for all work performed. However this is not reality.

The fact is that being paid for work done for Uberlyft is _not_ guaranteed. Drivers may be paid for 99% of the work they do, or 99.5% of work they do, but not for all of it. There will inevitably be done work that Uberlyft will, for myriad reasons, simply refuse to pay for. Drivers should know and understand this and, to avoid frustration, accept it as a condition of working for them. I see the occasional Uberlyft ripoffs as just another cost of doing business.

Should things be this way? No. And I do fight hard to get paid when they do try to not pay. However, this is the way things are, and there's no point in getting frustrated about it.

As far as revenue recovery on Lyft goes when they're at the stage when support no longer replies to me over a non-payment, I just longhaul their pax until I have recovered double what they originally owed me.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Shuffle and get your money back! Couple extra for pain and suffering!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> .... until I have recovered double what they originally owed me.


My target is 5X what they cost me, double is not enough.

I was in a couple disagreements with Lyft and also was still calling them out for hiding what the PAX pays per ride. When this virus crap started the only pings they sent me were for short rides 20+ miles away in another market so I voiced my opinion about that as well. A couple months later I went to update my insurance information with them and it has been in a pending status ever since.

Got a message saying they are reviewing it and the document is locked saying I can modify it once it is approved.

So essentially I guess they don't want me driving for them any more. Hurts my income a little, but not enough to put up with their aggravation.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> IMO the answer to solving this kind of frustration lies within the driver; specifically in changing his/her mindset to match reality. Drivers get frustrated because they expect Uberlyft to pay for all work performed. However this is not reality.
> 
> The fact is that being paid for work done for Uberlyft is _not_ guaranteed. Drivers may be paid for 99% of the work they do, or 99.5% of work they do, but not for all of it. There will inevitably be done work that Uberlyft will, for myriad reasons, simply refuse to pay for. Drivers should know and understand this and, to avoid frustration, accept it as a condition of working for them. I see the occasional Uberlyft ripoffs as just another cost of doing business.
> 
> ...


You are totally right and this is probably a personality trait that works well or poorly for me depending on the situation. All kidding side I really do try to be an honorable person if my word and expect the same from others. In my personal dealings the idea that someone would even cheat me out of a dime is unthinkable. Trying to hold Lyft and uber up to that standard is a fool's errand, I should just back off it and treat the revenue recovery operation as a game. Thanks for the sage advice.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Always make Lyft your second choice.
Specifically now that Uber is showing the full data on the ping and you can even control your rates.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

controlling your rates? is that in all markets or only specific ones? also I wanted to ask about shuffling, I keep seeing it as a response but not sure what it means or how to do it? is it just canceling the ride? if so won't that hurt my acceptance rate?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> controlling your rates? is that in all markets or only specific ones? also I wanted to ask about shuffling, I keep seeing it as a response but not sure what it means or how to do it? is it just canceling the ride? if so won't that hurt my acceptance rate?


In California we have the option to control the rate up to 5.0.
So we receive only Pings showing the rates we set up in our application.
Example 1.5 2.0 2.8 Up to 5.0


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> controlling your rates? is that in all markets or only specific ones? also I wanted to ask about shuffling, I keep seeing it as a response but not sure what it means or how to do it? is it just canceling the ride? if so won't that hurt my acceptance rate?


True shuffling from my understanding is accepting the ping with no intention of completing the ride. You get close enough to start the timer and then cancel for no show.

Some use the term shuffle referring to when they cancel on a PAX for what ever reason and collect a fee. The difference here is they intended to do the ride and for various reasons upon seeing, texting, or talking to the pax they don't want to do the ride any more.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> True shuffling from my understanding is accepting the ping with no intention of completing the ride. You get close enough to start the timer and then cancel for no show.
> 
> Some use the term shuffle referring to when they cancel on a PAX for what ever reason and collect a fee. The difference here is they intended to do the ride and for various reasons upon seeing, texting, or talking to the pax they don't want to do the ride any more.


thank you, now I understand. I haven't done this personally but given some of the trips I've had I can see why some may end up doing this.



Dice Man said:


> In California we have the option to control the rate up to 5.0.
> So we receive only Pings showing the rates we set up in our application.
> Example 1.5 2.0 2.8 Up to 5.0


wish they had this in my market of NY. Im sure it wouldn't benefit every place but I could see this being useful during certain conditions like heavy rain or snow or even on specific holidays.


----------

